# Black Leather for my baby



## El Pescador (Jan 27, 2012)

Well there's just something sexy about black leather. And even sexier is black leather and patinaed carbon steel. Up to this point, my DT mystery steel gyuto had only an oily rag as any type of protection against damage. TK59 had commented a couple of times about me being an idiot carrying around my favorite knife on the floor of my car. So it was time to do something. I ended up contacting a forum member and asked him to put something together. This is what he came up with;







I am very happy with what Chef Niloc came up with. It is not perfect. But study and brutal-perfect for the knife. 

Pesky


----------



## tk59 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not perfect? Looks REALLY good to me!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 27, 2012)

looks a lot better than my homemade piece of crap sheathes.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 27, 2012)

It is a great sheath. I guess I should have written not uberslick polished. It is perfect for the knife.

Pesky


----------



## Adagimp (Jan 28, 2012)

Very cool and fitting for what you described as a the "dark side" gyuto.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2012)

Adagimp said:


> Very cool and fitting for what you described as a the "dark side" gyuto.



Yeah so true. Both the sheath and the knife have a raw organic feel to them. They go great together.


----------



## DevinT (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great. It's about time that you started taking care of your knives.

Hoss


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2012)

Funny Devin. I'm trying my best. I might even buy a block to store them!


----------



## slowtyper (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks totally bad ass.....much better than my cereal boxes and duct tape


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't do much tooling so it's off some, only my 2nd time doing a geometric pattern. Welt line a little uneven and thin. I need to start making them a little oversized from the start to allow for the material lost when finishing the edges. Bet new knife makers have a similar problem with forging a blade to "the right size" only to wind up with a blade to thin after grinding? Stitching off a little, but I'm happy with the progress of my hand stitching, but boy do I wish I had a sewing machine. But it should fit like a glove and hold up forever. I'm finally getting down that "Paul Long" stile dear skin lining with the rolled French edge.
thanks for posting


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice work, Colin!


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks so much cooler then a wood saya.......Great job.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 28, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> That looks so much cooler then a wood saya.......Great job.



That's what I was thinking. Chef Niloc made it happen.


----------



## Miles (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! Very nice work indeed! I like the look of a saya, but that IS way cool!


----------

